# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  help

## mona lisa

please help me to define Spectacle Magnification and the role of the dispensing optician in 300 words. its impossible[img]images/icons/idea.gif[/img] !!

----------


## chip anderson

Simple: 
The more plus power a lens has the more it magnifies images.  The more minus power a lens has the more the image is made smaller (minified).  The further the lens is from the eye (within limits) the grater these effects.
Da' You go in a whole bunch less than 300 words and you didn't even have to go to the library or punch google.

Chip

----------


## HarryChiling

If you are looking for 300 words that is like writing 3/4 of a page on a subject wich should be easy.  You can touch on the base curve of a lens and it's effect on the magnification, you could touch on the distance form the pupil entrance on magnification.  You can touch on anisometropia and how spectacle magnification plays a role.  You couls touch on bevel placements to create different distances between lenses for magnification compensation.  This should be enough topics for you to cover in 300 words good luck.  If you need the equations visit www.technicalopticians.org and do a search for spectacle magnification.

----------

